# How often to unload/load?



## sambeaux (Mar 25, 2008)

For those of us who always carry with a round in the chamber, how often do you unload then load? Right now about once a week I unload, rotate the rounds in the magazine then reload. Should this be a daily routine? I'm thinking if nothing else, it might be good to double check that I am loaded daily & not just trust the load indicator on the PPK, but is there any other reason to load/unload more often?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

It would be more fun to rotate your ammo by going to the local range and shooting the rounds out.

:smt023

My rounds tend to just live in the gun until they are shot. Even if I've got expensive "defense" loads in the gun, its not a bad idea to shoot them out of the gun every so often to make sure all is working well.

I've not had a problem with that routine in the few years that I've been carrying.

WM


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Why do you feel the need to rotate the ammo? If you had a revolver would you swap rounds from chamber to chamber?

The only time I unload my SD rounds is when cleaning (which isn't that often) and shooting my range ammo. I also shoot my SD ammo about every 6 months or so, just so I know what to expect and make sure the gun still functions with it.

I'll check the chamber if I switch carry guns. But I keep the handguns loaded all the time, so I really don't feel the need to check them daily.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

There are only two times there is not a round in the chamber of my CCW gun. First time is the range. When the range is cold, then all guns are down and locked open. Second is for cleaning. All other times there is a round in the chamber ready to go. I am not not unnecessarily loading and unloading my CCW, I don't feel a need to rotate ammo since I'm not concerned with setback or any other ammo problem.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Speer Gold Dots for defense ammo most of the time. I make sure it is working OK in my pistol about every 3 months and then buy fresh. Rest of the time I shoot my own. Ammo kept in a cool dry place will last more than a life time but here in Florida it's anything but cool and dry. :smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Excessive handling may cause an accidental discharge.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Excessive handling may cause an accidental discharge.


There are some folks here that don't believe in "accidental" discharges, only "negligent" discharges.

Think about it for a while, and you may agree.

WM


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Accident - An unfortunate event resulting especially from carelessness or ignorance.

Negligent - Failing to exercise the care expected of a reasonably prudent person in like circumstances.

I agree because I don't see much difference between either definition, I suppose it's a matter of which word someone chooses to use.


----------



## sambeaux (Mar 25, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Why do you feel the need to rotate the ammo? If you had a revolver would you swap rounds from chamber to chamber?


2 reasons, I guess... First, I empty the magazine, then load the magazine in reverse order, with the round ejected from the chamber first. That way the same round is only loaded in the chamber every 6 or 7 times. (I read another post about repeatedly loading the same round can cause set back). Second I do it to make sure the springs aren't to sticky in the magazine. I keep it pretty well lubricated as it is, but maybe a little OCD??


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> There are some folks here that don't believe in "accidental" discharges, only "negligent" discharges.
> 
> Think about it for a while, and you may agree.
> 
> WM


Agreed. All accidents can be prevented with firearms by properly handling them. You only get "accidental discharges" when improperly handling either by not respecting the firearm as a new shooter, or, as often the case is, by becoming complacent to borderline arrogant as a seasoned shooter.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Static spring fatigue is a myth. The only reason a spring loses it's "springyness" is thru contraction and expansion. There is no need to unload/reload other than that you should be shooting that ammo up once in a while because if you're not, you aren't practicing with what you carry very often.

Shoot what you carry, not all the time, but make sure you are proficient with it as well as target ammo.

Zhur


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I load/unload at least once every day. There are some concerns about chambering the same round many times....set-back and over-pressure. Rotate them often, or shoot them depending on your frequency.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I generally leave my pistols loaded all the time. The non-issue of spring fatigue has been mentioned, as has the very real issue of NDs due to overhandling.

The only times I unload are when I am shooting up my carry ammo at the range, which I try to do every time I go shooting, and occasionally at work when I need to test a holster with a real gun.


----------



## sambeaux (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for the great advice. Form now on I'll be shooting at least a magazine of my carry ammo when I go to the range, so I'll be changing them out at least once a month!


----------

